# 30L aquarium Stocking...



## Ryan Young (14 Dec 2016)

Hi, I am using a Dennerle Nano Corner filter on a 30L cube aquarium which is planted. Currently I have about 10 RCS but would like to know how many shrimp would be adequate for a tank this size and also whether I could keep Ember Tetra with them; again, if so how many? 
Thanks Ryan


----------



## Manisha (14 Dec 2016)

Different dimensions, but similar size... lots of chat around fish ☺ https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ada-60f-go-with-the-flow-nature-aquarium.42325/page-4


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Dec 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Hi, I am using a Dennerle Nano Corner filter on a 30L cube aquarium which is planted. Currently I have about 10 RCS but would like to know how many shrimp would be adequate for a tank this size and also whether I could keep Ember Tetra with them; again, if so how many?
> Thanks Ryan



More likely to see recommended numbers of 10 shrimp per 5 litres, in which case you'd get 60 shrimp in your cube. It's all debatable, but you're doing the right thing starting with 10, quite often shrimp tend to find a happy medium once their numbers rise


----------

